

Fyuse - _Robbie
http://fyu.se/

======
archgrove
The tech seems cool, but I'm not seeing what extra value I get over a
scrubbable video. How are you using the spacial information to add value to
the images?

~~~
beerbajay
It seems like they are registering the points-of-interest between
frames/images so that they can create a consistently scaled set of output
images even if you, for example, took a step further away from the filmed
object. And then using these sort-of-normalized frames to interpolate between
them.

------
jakebian
How is this different from taking a normal video, and letting user navigate
forward and back by dragging?

